# Medical Requirement for Resident Visa



## google123

Hello All , How much strictness is there in UAE to grant resident visa to a person with Hepatitis B...I have got employment in Dubai and planning to come to Dubai in coming month to get my resident/labour card... I don't have any problem and shall be able to clear the medical test.. But the problem is that my wife is having chronic Hepatitis B since a very long time and she will be sponsored by me as House wife... Will she be able to get resident visa under house wife category ? What if she decides to get job at later stage ? Are there specific jobs for which she can still get medical cleared even if she has Hepatitis B ?? Thx in advance for your answers !!


----------



## Elphaba

Are you sure you mean Hep B?

This is from a Dubai website (not copywrighted)

_HEPATITIS B - This is the most common form of Hepatitis and is extremely unpredictable. The disease can take hold rapidly and result in a quick death. It also increases the risk of death due to cirrhosis or liver cancer. Spread through sexual intercourse or intravenous drug use, it is 100 times more infectious than AIDS and can be transmitted simply by kissing or sharing a toothbrush, cigarette or sheesha. 
Symptoms - The same as Hepatitis A. 
Source of infection - It spreads from mother to child at birth or soon after birth. Through sexual contact, blood transfusions or contaminated needles. _

The blood test in the medical for a visa is designed largely to check for HIV/AIDS, but I don't see this going down well. In addition it is infectious and the government wishes to exclude all infectious diseases.

-


----------



## google123

Elphaba said:


> Are you sure you mean Hep B?
> 
> This is from a Dubai website (not copywrighted)
> 
> _HEPATITIS B - This is the most common form of Hepatitis and is extremely unpredictable. The disease can take hold rapidly and result in a quick death. It also increases the risk of death due to cirrhosis or liver cancer. Spread through sexual intercourse or intravenous drug use, it is 100 times more infectious than AIDS and can be transmitted simply by kissing or sharing a toothbrush, cigarette or sheesha. _
> _Symptoms - The same as Hepatitis A. _
> _Source of infection - It spreads from mother to child at birth or soon after birth. Through sexual contact, blood transfusions or contaminated needles. _
> 
> The blood test in the medical for a visa is designed largely to check for HIV/AIDS, but I don't see this going down well. In addition it is infectious and the government wishes to exclude all infectious diseases.
> 
> -


Hello , I feel your answer is vert casual...& think that you do not know the subject completely.. Eventhough your facts above are correct but are not relevant to my question.. Incidentally after heaviy web searching I got the information from official website of Ministry of Health UAE "UAE Statutory requirement Group B Notification" which goes like this :
quote " • HBs Ag screening is mandatory in the UAE among the following six groups of expatriates. Positive cases should be deported to their country of origin:
• Child minders
• Domestic servants
• Private Drivers 
• Supervisors of nurseries & KG
• Barbers, beauticians, & health clubs’ workers
• Food handlers to include cooks, botchers and restaurant workers.""

So I feel above is the real official feedback on the subject,


----------



## Elphaba

In which case why bother asking? 

My response said I lifted it from a website. I am not a doctor, not have I climed to have any medical knowledge. You are perhaps forgetting that I don't get paid to do this and give up a lot of my free time to try and help out.


-


----------



## zas

google123 said:


> Hello , I feel your answer is vert casual...& think that you do not know the subject completely.. Eventhough your facts above are correct but are not relevant to my question.. Incidentally after heaviy web searching I got the information from official website of Ministry of Health UAE "UAE Statutory requirement Group B Notification" which goes like this :
> quote " • HBs Ag screening is mandatory in the UAE among the following six groups of expatriates. Positive cases should be deported to their country of origin:
> • Child minders
> • Domestic servants
> • Private Drivers
> • Supervisors of nurseries & KG
> • Barbers, beauticians, & health clubs’ workers
> • Food handlers to include cooks, botchers and restaurant workers.""
> 
> So I feel above is the real official feedback on the subject,


Hello..............Was reading your thread, and would like to know, how the medical test went for your wife.


----------



## alli

google123 said:


> Hello , I feel your answer is vert casual...& think that you do not know the subject completely.. Eventhough your facts above are correct but are not relevant to my question.. Incidentally after heaviy web searching I got the information from official website of Ministry of Health UAE "UAE Statutory requirement Group B Notification" which goes like this :
> quote " • HBs Ag screening is mandatory in the UAE among the following six groups of expatriates. Positive cases should be deported to their country of origin:
> • Child minders
> • Domestic servants
> • Private Drivers
> • Supervisors of nurseries & KG
> • Barbers, beauticians, & health clubs’ workers
> • Food handlers to include cooks, botchers and restaurant workers.""
> 
> So I feel above is the real official feedback on the subject,


You asked if your wife, who has Hep B, would be allowed into the country. Considering the country's tough stance on medical issues, Elphaba is right, you will probably have difficulty. We're not saying she won't be allowed in, we are simply stating that if your wife has such a infectious, dangerous condition, that it will most likely be a difficult process for you.


----------



## sgilli3

On April 20th, 2008, the Ministy announced that Hep C was being added to list of deportable diseases...which also includes, Hep B, HIV, and tuberculosis.

This is effective from July 1st, and applies to all getting new or enewing visas.


----------



## alli

sgilli3 wins the thread.


----------



## sreeharin

*Medical requirement of residence Visa.*

All the categories of Hep B patients are not deported and this is determined by the nature profession the patient is involved ( eg people working in catering industry, cooks etc are deported if found Hep B positive. ) So a housewife on resident visa may not have any problem.


----------



## nata1218

*working permit*

good day, can a housewife get residence visa if infected hepa b? how u know....pls tell me facts...and what about working permit ?? can be granted?...where are u getting ur answers..u have source in health dept??......thanks in advance




sreeharin said:


> All the categories of Hep B patients are not deported and this is determined by the nature profession the patient is involved ( eg people working in catering industry, cooks etc are deported if found Hep B positive. ) So a housewife on resident visa may not have any problem.


----------



## sreeharin

As I wrote earlier Hep B+ are deported depending on their profession. The information is from my relative who is working in Infection Control department in Abudhabi Health Authority. The decisions are made by the preventive medicine department of the hospital where you do your medical and are case dependant. You can use the ask dubai service for more details at DNRD. 






nata1218 said:


> good day, can a housewife get residence visa if infected hepa b? how u know....pls tell me facts...and what about working permit ?? can be granted?...where are u getting ur answers..u have source in health dept??......thanks in advance


----------



## sreeharin

also you can confirm from Preventive medicine dept.or Infection control head of Albaraha Hospital, Ministry of Health Dubai..Ph:0097142710000 ( operator)


----------



## blurryblurr

*residence visa for hep b*

hi there!



i am from philippines. i am wanting to go to dubai or qatar. i have relatives there and it is that easy for them to get a sponsorship visa especially in qatar since my boyfriend is also there. i am afraid to follow him since he doesnt even have an idea of what is buggling my mind. i do have hepatitis b. and this is my problem for years . i wanted to pursue a career abroad and i am researching and searching for right answers and right persons knowledgable to talk to but none of them replied. my work is not related in medical or restaurants, im in the office filed, sales and marketing to be exact. i do not have the courage to apply in the philippines via recruitment agency, although i have some interview calls but wasnt that eager enough since i lose hope when medical is the issue. 



my boyfriend wanted to sponsor me in going to qatar, yet it's painful for me since i want to hide what my condition is. i really wana follow him but im afraid to be deported once found out bout my hepatitis b. how can i get residence visa if before i get a residence ID i have to undergo medical and as what i am hearing of, this case will be deported. what are the chances of me not getting deported once im there?



i hope you could give me a vital answer. im thinking of not wasting time and money processing my papers but will be deported soon. i pray that somebody is there to help me or even inquire in the qatar residence visa issuing agency about my hep b case. 

but in some articles i have read only those medical related jobs, restaurants are deported. but i wana make sure on this. also, if my boyfriend will sponsor me, will he still find out that i have hep b or its none of his sponsorship concerns?

if you can email me, or have answers on this, pls i need it badly, im getting more frustrated, i am carrying this disease and still not fortunate enough to bulid a living abroad.



thank u so much


----------



## google123

I suggest you to visit this Q&A link..

gulfmd(dot)com/QueAns/QueAns.asp?did=discon&id=13

I have even spoken to the doctor in UAE and as per him in your category there should not be any problem for the visa


----------



## Elphaba

Blurryblur

You cannot be sponsored by a boyfriend anywhere in the Middle East, only by a spouse.


-


----------



## blurryblurr

hi, google

do u know somebody from qatar? or a company hiring for a position in marketing? i would want to try applying coz this is the only way i can get through the country coz they will be the one to process my application if ever. sori for being so eager to look up for helpful and trustworthy answers, this is the only way i can be delighted coz i am so depressed with my situation. i cannot apply for any agency here coz from here, they will reject my application once i go through medical process. the only way i know id through sponsorship, but my worry is the deported issue. 

hope u still can help me.

thank u so much.


----------



## sgilli3

Im not 100% sue, but I believe most Gulf countries require a medical ist (like Dubai)..it is done when sponsorship/residency is done. So you cant really avoid the test Im afraid, and to be really honest, I think it is something you should share with your partner.


----------



## blurryblurr

hi

thank you for your replies. yup, it's not excatly my boyfriend who will sponsor me. just like others are doing, he can help me find a sponsor who is willing to give a business visa likewise. but i wana make sure if i get there, it will not be a problem of me to be deported because of hepatitis b. and as what i am reading only those jobs related to medical, household, hotels, are considered for deportation. i wana make sure if i get an office work, will i not be deported in this case. hope u can find me asnwers as well. 

or anybody there who is presently working and has been issued a residence visa but is a carrier of hepatitis b. in this case, it will be much more help since base on somebody else's experience.


----------



## SassyParamedic

Hi All, what is the latest on HEP C ? Can a sponsored wife be allowed in at this time and if so, can she work in the medical field ? My partner at work and his wife are wanting to move to Dubai with us but she has Hep C. I was reading the latest on it and got the message as being that they haven't confirmed deportation would be done yet. They are just attempting to get the minister to put it on the books ?


----------



## Maz25

blurryblurr said:


> hi
> 
> thank you for your replies. yup, it's not excatly my boyfriend who will sponsor me. just like others are doing, he can help me find a sponsor who is willing to give a business visa likewise. but i wana make sure if i get there, it will not be a problem of me to be deported because of hepatitis b. and as what i am reading only those jobs related to medical, household, hotels, are considered for deportation. i wana make sure if i get an office work, will i not be deported in this case. hope u can find me asnwers as well.
> 
> or anybody there who is presently working and has been issued a residence visa but is a carrier of hepatitis b. in this case, it will be much more help since base on somebody else's experience.


I agree with sgilli3. I think that it would be a good idea to share this with your boyfriend. It will be really unfair on both of you and your relationship if he were to find out about your Hep through someone else.

Since your boyfriend is already in Qatar and as you have said that he has expressed an interest in helping you find employment, I believe that this might be a route worth exploring. Being out there already, he would be able to find out more information about potential employers and recommend someone trustworthy who will treat you right. I'm not knowledgeable in any way about the Qatar medical requirement in regards to Hep B but hopefully this will not prevent you from getting a residence permit and joining your boyfriend in Qatar. If anything, sharing this with him will mean that he can try and research the issue and contact the relevant departments in Qatar to obtain advice.

Best of luck. I really hope that it works out for you.


----------



## marina21

New types of visit visas to be announced | 10 days ago - Khaleej Times

ABU DHABI - The Federal Naturalisation and Residency Department (FNRD) at the Ministry of Interior (MoI) will announce on June 8 the new types of visit visas that would come into force soon. 

source: WadiOnline News - Emirates (Dubai and Abu Dhabi) Newspapers Headlines
----

New visit visa regime will prevent abuse | 10 days ago - Khaleej Times

ABU DHABI - The new visit visa structure, to be implemented from August 1, aims at fighting violations as well as tighten controls on visa issuance for individuals and corporate bodies in addition to protecting all those who enter the country as either tourists or workers, said a reliable source at the Ministry of Interior (MoI).

source: WadiOnline News - Emirates (Dubai and Abu Dhabi) Newspapers Headlines


----------



## nata1216

*residence visa*

hi Google.....pls let me know if u were able to get your wife a visa with the july new rule in the uae.....iwe have the same situation...pls let me know..thanks and good luck


----------



## nata1216

*hi google*

good to hear from u ...were u able to get your wife a visa ..even shes infected wit hepa b..pls let me know..tnx



google123 said:


> I suggest you to visit this Q&A link..
> 
> gulfmd(dot)com/QueAns/QueAns.asp?did=discon&id=13
> 
> I have even spoken to the doctor in UAE and as per him in your category there should not be any problem for the visa


----------



## gizmo

Hi ,
Did Your Wife Get here Residency Visa


----------



## gizmo

nata1216 said:


> hi Google.....pls let me know if u were able to get your wife a visa with the july new rule in the uae.....iwe have the same situation...pls let me know..thanks and good luck


I have Simlar Problem Let me know if your wife get Housewife Visa.

Best Rgds


----------



## angel001

blurryblurr said:


> hi
> 
> thank you for your replies. yup, it's not excatly my boyfriend who will sponsor me. just like others are doing, he can help me find a sponsor who is willing to give a business visa likewise. but i wana make sure if i get there, it will not be a problem of me to be deported because of hepatitis b. and as what i am reading only those jobs related to medical, household, hotels, are considered for deportation. i wana make sure if i get an office work, will i not be deported in this case. hope u can find me asnwers as well.
> 
> or anybody there who is presently working and has been issued a residence visa but is a carrier of hepatitis b. in this case, it will be much more help since base on somebody else's experience.


ive been there in Qatar for more than 3 years, i am a hep b positive and i passed in the medical. and i know lots of OFW there who is in the same situation.

GBU


----------



## angel001

alli said:


> You asked if your wife, who has Hep B, would be allowed into the country. Considering the country's tough stance on medical issues, Elphaba is right, you will probably have difficulty. We're not saying she won't be allowed in, we are simply stating that if your wife has such a infectious, dangerous condition, that it will most likely be a difficult process for you.



i read in a website that it won't be a problem for a wife sponsored by a husband to have a hbsag positive. the test will be done only to this job category:

Health sectors
beauty saloons
food handlers
housekeepers

meaning.. HIV at TB lang i test nila sa ibang category.

GBU..


----------



## swat

hello guys,

I am a newbie here and just moved from UK. I applied for my wife visa recetly through DIFC which is my sponsor also but unfortunately they found her infected with hep B and now it also mention in her test report as medically unfit. After reading all above posts I have started having some belief that she can get the resident visa. But how? can some one explain it if possible. she will be a house wife. 

any answer and help will be much appreciated.

Many thanks

Swat


----------



## HKG

I had just gotten back my medical test result and I am positive for HBV.I am not food handler and is wondering what to do next. Any advice / help out there pls?


----------



## Nickel

HKG said:


> I had just gotten back my medical test result and I am positive for HBV.I am not food handler and is wondering what to do next. Any advice / help out there pls?


HBV is Hepatitis B - basically, a disease of the liver. You could have an acute case or a chronic case. It is transmitted thru blood, unprotected sexual contact, or during childbirth (mother to child). You could not get it from handling food.

IMHO, get the advice of a doctor. Hep B is nothing to "sneeze about" but many people have Hep B and do fine. Investigating how you got it and monitoring your condition is a good idea.

BTW, though it won't help you may help others, there is a "vaccine" for Hep B - most/all healthcare workers (and others) get the vaccine.

Take a deep breath, make an appointment with a doc, discuss it with him/her, and go from there. 

Chin up!!

Edited to add - I just realized what this entire thread is about. Medicals and residency visa stuff. 

I don't know whether having Hep B can prevent you from getting a residency visa. Maybe your job category would have an affect on that decision. I honestly don't know. Logically, if you were in a job where neither blood, body fluids, etc would be exchanged - such as an HR recruiter (ok, don't get me started) - there would be no reason to suspect that you could "transmit" it. But, if you were a healthcare worker - Yup, I can see a residency visa denied.


----------



## HKG

apparently now its going to affect all new incoming expats...regardless of the nature of work..


----------



## Gatis

Need info!!
I am considering moving to Dubai for good, have job offer.... but I am HCV positive .......... how hard it is to get work visa?? thanks in advance


----------



## RyanT.27

HKG said:


> apparently now its going to affect all new incoming expats...regardless of the nature of work..


Hi HKG, what was the profession on your visa when you applied ??


----------



## nicholas123

*wife with hep b but not infectious*

Hi SWAT
I just want to clarify if you already brought your wife there in dubai and had been through blood testing, that's why you came to know that she was infected with hep b. so it means Dept of Health is also testing Hep b for housewife under their husband's sponsorship thru blood test?
pls let me know. because i wnt to bring my wife too with the same case 'though she is not infectious, but hep b positive.

your reply is highly appreciated.
thanks




swat said:


> hello guys,
> 
> I am a newbie here and just moved from UK. I applied for my wife visa recetly through DIFC which is my sponsor also but unfortunately they found her infected with hep B and now it also mention in her test report as medically unfit. After reading all above posts I have started having some belief that she can get the resident visa. But how? can some one explain it if possible. she will be a house wife.
> 
> any answer and help will be much appreciated.
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Swat


----------



## nicholas123

No you cannot work in dubai with hep c or b positive


Gatis said:


> Need info!!
> I am considering moving to Dubai for good, have job offer.... but I am HCV positive .......... how hard it is to get work visa?? thanks in advance


----------



## mazdaRX8

wewt, +1 to 8,899 count view to make it 8,900 views!


----------



## nicholas123

*may be u can help*

Hi Mazda,
can yu help if i can sponsor my wife with hep b but not infectious to join me here in dubai? tnx. appreciate your help.


----------



## nicholas123

ANYBODY????? PLZ HELP.... with recent rule in medical blood test in Dubai, can I sponsor my wife with hep b but not infectious to join me here in dubai? tnx. appreciate your help guys.


----------



## nicholas123

*Anybody plz helppp*

Can i sponsor my wife who has hep b positive, to bring her here in dubai. She will not work. Thanks for your help anyone.


----------



## Ogri750

Why not try contacting someone in the ministry of health for a definitive answer


----------



## nicholas123

Hi Ogri

i did but no one can give me definite answer. I assume someone else in this forum may had experienced it in the past after July rule was established. Thnks anyway. cool....


----------



## swat

nicholas123 said:


> Hi SWAT
> I just want to clarify if you already brought your wife there in dubai and had been through blood testing, that's why you came to know that she was infected with hep b. so it means Dept of Health is also testing Hep b for housewife under their husband's sponsorship thru blood test?
> pls let me know. because i wnt to bring my wife too with the same case 'though she is not infectious, but hep b positive.
> 
> your reply is highly appreciated.
> thanks



Nicholas,

she will not be allowed to stay here and if you bring her they go through the blood test and found hep b positive (contagious or not doesn't matter) she will be banned for life also. so you will be better off not to bring her on residence visa but keep getting her visit visa. I have gone through the former and now my wife is banned for life in UAE and I am planning to leave this dungeon forever.

I hope it helps.

Swat


----------



## spartan

The HBsAG test tests for the presence of virus. A "positive" or "reactive" HBsAg test result means that the person is infected with the hepatitis B virus, which can be an "acute" or a "chronic" infection. Infected people can pass the virus on to others through their blood and infected bodily fluids.

A "positive" or "reactive" HBsAb or anti-HBs (Hepatitis B Surface antibody) test result indicates that a person has successfully responded to the hepatitis B vaccine or has recovered from an acute hepatitis B infection. This result means that you are immune to future hepatitis B infection and you are not contagious.

I am not positive which test the ministry uses, although, I would assume it is the HBsAg because that actually tests for an active infection. If you have ever been vaccinated for Hep B (which is the case for a lot of people), you will show a positive test result on the HBsAb test. This is not a bad thing (since you have antibodies and can not spread it to other people) and therefore should not used as a test to bar people from attaining a work permit.

Thats just my 2 cents. Hope it helps.


----------



## rdonline

Hi,

I work in the IT/Finance field and have been denied visa in Duabi in October 2008 on testing HepB (HBsAg) positive. However, I understand that this law is only for workers in the health sector, beauty saloon, food handlers and housekeepers. My passport has been stamped to this effect. Any advice/help on how to get my visa in Dubai/Abu Dhabi will be highly appreciated.


----------



## nicholas123

*Swat thanks for your reply*



swat said:


> Nicholas,
> 
> she will not be allowed to stay here and if you bring her they go through the blood test and found hep b positive (contagious or not doesn't matter) she will be banned for life also. so you will be better off not to bring her on residence visa but keep getting her visit visa. I have gone through the former and now my wife is banned for life in UAE and I am planning to leave this dungeon forever.
> 
> I hope it helps.
> 
> Swat


thanks for your reply/info, Swat. I really appreciate it.

regards,
Nicholas


----------



## nata1216

to rdonline and swat...

i feel sorry..

im currently on husbands visa....year 2007 i was diagnose with hbsag .now im due for renewal..do you think i will be denied and deported..i was here since 2001 and i dnt know how i aquired my husband did the test and thank God he is negative..so how?? ...how is the process of unfit to work ..24 hr deportation..police will take of your custody???im so scared???pls advise..is it true they are not chking for hbsag for renewal??


----------



## nicholas123

*dont worry*



nata1216 said:


> to rdonline and swat...
> 
> i feel sorry..
> 
> im currently on husbands visa....year 2007 i was diagnose with hbsag .now im due for renewal..do you think i will be denied and deported..i was here since 2001 and i dnt know how i aquired my husband did the test and thank God he is negative..so how?? ...how is the process of unfit to work ..24 hr deportation..police will take of your custody???im so scared???pls advise..is it true they are not chking for hbsag for renewal??


__________
dont worry i came to know from a friend of mine (same thing happened with his wife) DOH will not take you to the police. You will be asked only to go home once you are diagnosed with hepb and then they will not put ban in your passport. When you get healed in your country, you can always come back to UAE or Dubai. Cheers.


----------



## xexpat

nata1216
same case here. Was working since 2002, got diagnosed late last year with hep b upon medical for new visa(new employer). I was advised to go home immediately after test confirmation but company managed to have me stay in dubai for couple of weeks. No police, no detention. I got one year ban when i checked with dnrd, but no lifetime ban.


----------



## nata1216

*thanks*

hi xexpat,.....thanks for replyin.....pls send me email on my yahoo.....




xexpat said:


> nata1216
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same case here. Was working since 2002, got diagnosed late last year with hep b upon medical for new visa(new employer). I was advised to go home immediately after test confirmation but company managed to have me stay in dubai for couple of weeks. No police, no detention. I got one year ban when i checked with dnrd, but no lifetime ban.


----------



## Guest

Hi 
Quick question about medical tests. I last had a medical just under 6 months ago when I began my job. However I have been made redundant and my visa will be cancelled. I have a new job and my new employer will apply for a new visa as soon as my cancellation comes through. Will I need to have another medical test or can they use the same one as before as it was done less than 6 months ago?

Thanks


----------



## Ogri750

You will need a new medical I'm afraid


----------

